# Toro Power Clear 2 cycle with R-Tec engine aftermarket carburetor



## jroros (Apr 18, 2015)

I just replaced the carburetor in my Toro Power Clear single stage blower. It starts ok, but the RPM's seem really high and I'm afraid of damaging the engine. How can I adjust the rpm's.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

To the far right of this spring is the governor linkage. Did you re hook that into the throttle?
Is this return spring in place between the bracket arm and the throttle?
If it is all hooked up properly, this tab bent left will increase RPM's, bent to right will decrease RPM.
It does not take a lot to achieve change.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Use TC-W3 2 cycle oil. It reduces deposits.


----------



## jroros (Apr 18, 2015)

oneboltshort said:


> To the far right of this spring is the governor linkage. Did you re hook that into the throttle?
> Is this return spring in place between the bracket arm and the throttle?
> If it is all hooked up properly, this tab bent left will increase RPM's, bent to right will decrease RPM.
> It does not take a lot to achieve change.
> ...


Thanks I tried that but it didn't help. The throttle seems stuck all the way open. I will have to take it apart again to see what is going on.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Sounds like you don't have the governor linkage hooked up or someone bent the adjustment loop.
Default setting is kind of equal distant in the loop, not a really wide "A" or an exclamation point  . The general default of the carb should be to full throttle and the governor pulling it back a little.


----------

